# Fuzz Pedals



## pi39 (Jan 12, 2011)

Starting to take an interest in fuzz pedals. Whats everyone using for fuzz?


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Nothing at the moment. I was looking at things like the Analog Man Sun face, or Blackout Effectors Musket Fuzz. There are tonnes of fuzz pedals out there.

I'll probably get the sunface, soon.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

pi39 said:


> Starting to take an interest in fuzz pedals. Whats everyone using for fuzz?


I have a couple of MJM's, they are Canadian and the Fuzz master's 

MJM boutique guitar pedals and effects, fuzz, distortion, overdrive, univibe, rotovibe, octaver and more


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What do you consider as a fuzz or an example of the sort of tone you refer to as "fuzz"?

I ask because a) the range of products out there is as vast and often as indistinguishable as the thousands of different versions of a Strat (both Fender and non-Fender), and b) the dividing line between what some call a "distortion" and what some call a "fuzz" is often not particularly clear.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I use a BYOC Large Beaver, Fulltone '70, Octafuzz (on the way), Analogman Sunface and a Prescription Electronics Fuzz. I don't use them all at the same time though. That would be crazy!! I've gone through a lot of fuzzes. Many I should have kept but sold to acquire something else (GAS!!). I am a big fan of the Fulltone '70, Analogman Sunface and the FoxRoxx Hot Silicon Fuzz.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

pi39 said:


> Starting to take an interest in fuzz pedals. Whats everyone using for fuzz?


Just picked up my first fuzz pedal - "Angry Fuzz" by Visual Sound - fun pedal!

J5


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Can anyone recommend the good ones for getting that really "velcro" fuzz sound? Like the note being ripped apart and split up a bit? Does that make sense?


----------



## pointblank (Feb 4, 2010)

Blackout Effectors Fix'd does the Velcro thing -- it's really great overall. I also like old Big Muffs, the Hoof, Dream Crusher, Tone Reaper, and Maestro fuzzes. I'm a fuzzaholic.


----------



## orangegoblin (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice! funny you'd mentioned the Blackout Effectors Fix'd Fuzz, as I received one for a gift from my girlfriend... 
it's a really nice pedal, the nice thing about it is it has 4 switches - so you can dial in a huge handful of tones, from simple boost/overdrive to a more "traditional" fuzz, to the "Velcro" thing of "fuzz 2"... 

But if you want more of a pure fuzz, DEFINITELY check out the Blackout Effectors Musket Fuzz - I've only heard demo's but it sounds bad-ass


Note: both pedals are handmade and cost $200ish


----------



## orangegoblin (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice! funny you'd mentioned the Blackout Effectors Fix'd Fuzz, as I received one for a gift from my girlfriend... 
it's a really nice pedal, the nice thing about it is it has 4 switches - so you can dial in a huge handful of tones, from simple boost/overdrive to a more "traditional" fuzz, to the "Velcro" thing of "fuzz 2"... 

But if you want more of a pure fuzz, DEFINITELY check out the Blackout Effectors Musket Fuzz - I've only heard demo's but it sounds bad-ass


Note: both pedals are handmade and cost $200ish


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Fuzz freak here. I've tried a bunch over the years, and still have a few. My search ended with the Skreddy Mayo (Muff type fuzz) and Skreddy Lunar Module (FF type). There are lots of builders making really good hand wired fuzz pedals now too (eg. Lumpys, Fuzzfaceless). Love my old Shin Ei pedals and the orange Kay fuzz, but I like the modern ones better because they have LED's and I don't need to mess with batteries (I know, it's a sin, but that's how I roll). The Z Vex Fuzz Factory can get pretty over-the-top fuzziness. 

Hartman fuzzes sound good in their clips too. There are lots of good (and bad) Youtube demos of pedals now so you can at least hear them before spending your money.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do keep in mind that the severity of fuzz is a function of how much clipping can be produced, given the input signal and the amount of gain applied by the circuit itself. Many pedals that can sound fabulous in music you've heard, or things you've tried at a friend's house, can sound weak and insipid when you plug in your guitar, simply because your guitar needs to have more gain applied.

Conversely, many pedals that sound...okay...can sound SERIOUS with a bit of gain applied externally, via a clean boost of some kind. That can come from a "clean booster" pedal, a compressor, or even an EQ pedal with the sliders pumped up a little. My Shin-Ei sounds great, but it goes from "Mom, I don't feel so good today" to Linda-Blair-head-swivelling sickness if you goose the input signal.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I looked around and was turned onto the Fulltone Soulbender by a friend. I found that it had a bit more dynamics than other fuzz pedals, including the Fulltone 69 and 70. It takes up a bit more real estate on your pedal board but I like it. I also found that it is very sensitive to your touch as well as your guitar's volume.

I am not sure how easy it is to find one, since Fulltone discontinued them. I also have no clue as to how much a used one is going for these days but I would definitely recommend one.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 4, 2010)

The Musket is great. I had one but sold it in favour of the Hoof. The Musket was more tight and modern to my ears. I wanted something a little more raw.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

pointblank said:


> Blackout Effectors Fix'd does the Velcro thing -- it's really great overall. I also like old Big Muffs, the Hoof, Dream Crusher, Tone Reaper, and Maestro fuzzes. I'm a fuzzaholic.





orangegoblin said:


> Nice! funny you'd mentioned the Blackout Effectors Fix'd Fuzz, as I received one for a gift from my girlfriend...
> it's a really nice pedal, the nice thing about it is it has 4 switches - so you can dial in a huge handful of tones, from simple boost/overdrive to a more "traditional" fuzz, to the "Velcro" thing of "fuzz 2"...
> 
> But if you want more of a pure fuzz, DEFINITELY check out the Blackout Effectors Musket Fuzz - I've only heard demo's but it sounds bad-ass
> ...


Thanks to both of you for the great recommendations - I had seen the Fix'd as part of the Dual Fuzz but never really paid close attention to it's features. After watching demos for a few days I pulled the trigger today - can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

fuzz face guy here, I've got two nkt sunfaces, a red dot and a white dot. I run them in front of an already overdriven amp. I also have built a few for fun. Fuzzfaces rock. I'm starting to get interested in tonebenders, but only as a curiousity cause they more or less are designed for cleaner amps IMO. I suppose I cold aleays turn down the gain on my amp once in a while


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have an Earth Quaker Devices Dream Crusher. It's a germanium fuzz.

I don't really use it much at the moment but it sounds great and it's quiet.

Personally I think all fuzz boxes should be carpeted.


----------

